# My impression of Azerbaijan



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

First of all the capital city is U/C....They have a project to renew the all city till 2030...and they started it now!!!wooooooow all of the city is U/C,but they can't build taller than 20 floors...but it's still nice to see more than 200 buildings U/C
the weather in the beginning was very cold maybe 13,rain,wind really a big BAAAAAAAAAA and so was 3 days,after that was hotter than in Israel
We lived in the center of the city,just 5 minutes from the central square... and there was a construction just next to my apartment...it's interesting to see how the buildings growing...BTW the workers worked also at nights...24 hours!!!!
*people*: it's really big city (in Israeli standarts) with 5 million population in the capital city Baku...mostly are azeris,3% are russians and maybe 0.3% are jews..The society is mostly very moderate,for example the people will look at u if u will go in the shorts out of the city center,it's a problem also an ear -ring for guys...etc... but the people are really polite and warm,remind a lot of turkish people
Big influence of turkish and russian culture in the country,almost all population speak russian and turkish,most don't speak english...
The local girls are really nice,but the guys not really..(FOR ME)

about Baku:very green city,not very clean but also not dirty,with very nice eastern Europe architecture ,an old eastern European 4F buildings and new turkish towers,many people walk at the streets also at nights especially in the promenade near Caspian sea,BTW very dirty sea/lake,
The traffic is really crazy!!!no signs,people passing everywhere
Too many people in the bus,no air condition!!!


Ask questions


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> Ask questions


Where are the pics???


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

very soon...this saturday,i promise


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

I would think the architecture there would be more oriental than eastern European. Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

there is also some oriental architecture but mostly eastern european


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

It'd be nice to see photos.... Can't wait :colgate:


----------

